# to indicate or not to indicate



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been using indicators nymph fishing steelhead for awhile in the rivers without any trouble. But when fishing in creeks or tight places were rollcasting is a necessity, i feel i dont have the control of my flies as I would like. So I tried fishing without one but not being used to it yet, its hard to tell if I get a lite bite or not. Do you watch your fly line or can u feel it? What do the rest of u do? Thanks.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

what about trying a fly for the indicator and a smaller nymph for a dropper? I never done it yet tho. am gonna try it this year.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Usually a fish will hold on to it so I usually put some short twitches in it or raise my rod to take slack out. With practice you will know. I have given up on indicators on large water where they is a lot of fast water. I put some meat flies ,usually always large tandem flies hence the need for 7-9wt rods that I use. leave less slack in the line as you drift your flies thru hole or section you can feel and watch your line tip section also. If you think a fish may have your fly but not quite sure then use a gentle short set , if no fish than droooop it slightly or if the a fish on then pull your line to set hook. Hope this helps but its a lot easier to show you than trying to put it in writing.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I could never get used to indicators. To me it is nothing more than an obstruction in line delivery. I ALWAYS watch for response to my fly or to the floating portion of my line. Perhaps as my visual capabilities deplete with age I will reconsider my opinion on strike indicators. Just my $.02.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> what about trying a fly for the indicator and a smaller nymph for a dropper? I never done it yet tho. am gonna try it this year.


This what I do a lot on smaller streams. If you haven't done you are missing out on double takes! My go to patterns on the streams as of late has been a#14 black Tungsten bead wooly worm with # 16 or 18 small black stonefly. No indicator either. Just drift thru a hole or pocket water with no slack and you will tell. No need to cast across the entire stream.
My other tandem patterns is #12 Chart. Wulff dry and a smaller nymph or Caddis Emergers. Both of these are great on mohican area streams.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

when using a dry fly as an indicator, doesnt the nymph pull the dry fly down?
Do you just increase the distance between the flies to prevent this?
I've never really tried this technique but want to try it this spring but figured since most of the nymphs i tie are heavily weighted, i figured the dry fly would be pulled under.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if you use a heavier nymph try using a foam hopper or something to keep it floating. using a royal wulff and a unweighted midge or pheasent tail as a dropper will prolly work tho.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have always used bobbers .. lol.. I have never been i na place where I could not use them. I used to roll cast in a stream with 10' canopy, and the creek was 15-10 feet wide. I like water loading the line and side arm casting!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats the spirit steelheader! cast anyways you can. even if the creeks so small you got to grab the fly line and throw it across .it don't matter to me as long as theres fish in it, its all good!!!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fisher person said:


> when using a dry fly as an indicator, doesnt the nymph pull the dry fly down?
> Do you just increase the distance between the flies to prevent this?
> I've never really tried this technique but want to try it this spring but figured since most of the nymphs i tie are heavily weighted, i figured the dry fly would be pulled under.


No, If it done properly. I use a size 8 or 10 dry fly and a size 12 0r 14 tungsten beaded nymphs most of the time in the summer. You can also make the dry more high floating by adding a couple more hackle wraps which work really well in faster water. I don't waste my time fishing flat/slack water.
Also use a #8 stimilator will keep a double weighted #12 nypmhs from sinking the stimi. Use Ginks on your dry also. The Loon stuff is junk IMO.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> thats the spirit steelheader! cast anyways you can. even if the creeks so small you got to grab the fly line and throw it across .it don't matter to me as long as theres fish in it, its all good!!!!


That Right! Its all about having fun and enjoying it.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I use indicators very often but not the store bought ones. I make my own from small rubber o-ring and yarn treated with watershed. I have an entire box filled with different sizes and colors for various flys and situations. I've never had a problem roll casting with them but as Steelheader007 stated you might need to modify the cast to what is comfortable to you.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of your helpfull suggestions! I have to agree about the side cast I use it alot around ponds were weeds are high. Thinking about trying different style of indicators in those situations i was talking about earlier. I use those foam balls with the toothpick,which may be a bit heavy. Like to try the ones like Live2Fish uses ,but heard you always have to retreat them with floatent. Is that true? Thanks again.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I got some of the loon floatant? never did me wrong. although after a few fish you need to put some more on.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

leave the bobbers at home. even when fishing the larger streams. they may help in more hookups, but make someone a poorer fisherman.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

You can shake the water out of them well but eventually they do need to be retreated. I carry enough of them that it is not a big deal to me. I may try making some out of closed cell foam and see how those work.


Patricio - "leave the bobbers at home. even when fishing the larger streams. they may help in more hookups, but make someone a poorer fisherman."

I have to disagree with that statement. An indicator is just another tool in fishing. Reading the water to figure where the fish are and not working it to long if unproductive is the difference between a fisherman and an angler.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll never leave the bobbers at home ..lol.. I have better luck with them, and I do not want to have to stare at my fly line that looks like a sink tip in the water to be able to see if a fish takes my fly. I have always been amazed at ppl who laugh at me with my bobbers "not saying you are", but they really dont understand the dynamics of how I use them. To each there own, but I have seen way to many fish missed.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was thinking about trying those closed cell foam indicators also,Live2fish let me know your results with them,if you get a chance to make some. Thanks again for all your info yall.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

When I fish sucker spawn, glo bugs, and sparkle eggs I use a foam (fly rod bobber) indicator. The combination of fly, split shot, and indicator isn't a joy to cast, and it's often been referred to as "chuck and duck". It's just something I learned to live with in order to get the proper egg presentation.

Jeremy


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

learn the art of high sticken'. you shouldnt need to watch anything really, you should be able to feel for the strikes in the smaller streams. HS will allow you to do this.


----------

